# TwinCat 3 Bibliothek "Tc3_Interfaces"



## robolab (17 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir von Beckhoff ein Beispielprojekt für die Kommunikation über OPC-UA geladen.
Diese verwendet die Bibliothek Tc3_Interfaces, kann aber nicht gefunden werden.
Auch im Repository ist die Library nicht verfügbar.

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Besten Dank im voraus.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Oktober 2019)

Vermutlich hast Du das entsprechende Paket (TF6100) noch nicht installiert. Nicht alle Pakete sind automatisch mit dabei. Manche müssen sogar noch auf der SPS selber installiert werden.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (17 Oktober 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Vermutlich hast Du das entsprechende Paket (TF6100) noch nicht installiert. Nicht alle Pakete sind automatisch mit dabei. Manche müssen sogar noch auf der SPS selber installiert werden.



Und schauen, ob gff. eine Lizenz benötigt wird. Diese wird manchmal nicht automatisch aus dem Lizenzpool in das Projekt verschoben, sodass du diese noch  anhaken musst.


----------



## Hack (17 Oktober 2019)

Du hast vermutlich die 4024 installiert. Die Lib braucht es dann nicht mehr. Einfach raus löschen.


----------



## Andrei_Ionut (15 Juli 2021)

danke!


----------



## Andrei_Ionut (15 Juli 2021)

danke!


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juli 2021)

Damit andere auch profitieren. Was war jetzt die Lösung für Dein Problem?


----------



## Andrei_Ionut (15 Juli 2021)

Hab ich einfach Raus gelöscht


----------

